# Web Easy 7 help



## Scorp1on (Feb 5, 2008)

I designed a website with WE7

When I come to publishing it I get the message 

The website Package is older than the website page. 

I have been back aqnd double checked everthing, I saved everything again under a different name and get the same message

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Just going by your notes you say that you saved it again and still got the same message. I get this sometimes and it isn't a real problem.
Have you simply done some work on your web pages, saved them and then gone to the publish assistant?

When you work on WebEasy, you need to *build* the website before publishing it.
This builds the site into a temp folder and it is this data that is uploaded when you go to the publish assistant.
I believe that it creates a sort of library file of the contents of your site and the dates of each file in the site.
When you go to publish the site, it first of all downloads from the server your last "library file" and then compares it to the latest one. In this way it knows whether to "upload" or "update" and saves time on the publishing routine.
It also knows then as to whether any of the files on the server are redundant and offers to delete the ones no longer needed at the end of the publish routine.

I don't think you have a problem with WebEasy - I suspect you may have missed the build bit out.
If not, come back and I'll look into it more closely with you.

Neil B


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

I've just checked and the file you are looking for will be the name of your website plus ".txt"

Neil


----------



## dwalt12 (Feb 7, 2008)

I am having the same problem Neil. Can you explain it simpler for me on how to fix the problem. Sorry, but I'm just not getting it through my thick skull. THANKS.


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll have a go for you. There is a more comprehensive reply on a recent thread on:

http://forums.avanquestusa.com/aq/forumdisplay.php?f=3

but here goes.

I use WE6 but my assumption is that the menus are the same.
When you have a website to upload, you need to build the site first.
Say you've added a page or made some changes.
Next you save your changes to your local hard disk. This saves the changes and also saves an ".alb" file for your web "album".

Now, you need to *build* the website and there is a menu option at the top of the screen to allow you to do this.
It builds the website into a folder something like:
my documents\webeasy\html\webname\etc etc
This is the folder that will be uploaded.
My website is called tonaleffects, so it also creates a txt file listing the name of all the files and dates included in the build.

When you go to publish your website - that is, upload it to your server, it is my understanding that the txt file from your previous upload is checked against the date of the txt file on your local disk.
In this way it either uploads or updates changes instead of uploading every single file again.

At the end of the publish routine it compares the 2 txt files again and tells you about any redundant files, giving you the option of deleting them.
For instance, if you have deleted a page or changed a few jpgs, then you don't want the old stuff taking up server space.

So, let's backtrack now.
Let's say you have done some work locally on your website and saved the changes, but not done a build.
If you go straight to the tools\publish option, the txt file on the server will have a more recent date than the one on your hard disk because you haven't done a build.
In essence it is a warning mesage asking you if you are sure that you want to upload an older version of your website.

I hope that gives you an idea of the routines needed.
Let me know if that is what you were hoping for and if it helped.

I can't comment on how many users simply ftp a few changes to their site because I always do a full upload or publish. I suppose it is possible to do a build and then ftp just the changes plus the txt file, but I am speculating now.

Good luck
Neil B


----------

